# Online scheduling



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

...On the Recording Options screen, why not include the Change options, instead of having to click again to another screen?

...How about personalized defaults for priority, quality, and other options? (for those who want to start every program 1 minute early, or save everything until deleted, or always send confirmation emails, or whatever)

...It would really be great to have an offline app to use for scheduling - it would be so much faster. Could download the schedules, set up all the requests, then upload them all at once.


----------



## nightline (Sep 16, 2002)

I so want this too.

I don't know why Tivo has not done this, it would be an easy app to create.


----------

